# how much is feathers?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally's skinny bird VS poofy!

skinny bird:










poofy:










and for fun, some new flight shots


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

So adorable!!! I love the poofy picture and the flight shots are great.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol i agree the poofy picture is just so adorable


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful girl  
And what a brilliant flight pics


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I loooooooove all your flight shots! They are always such lovely photos  Of course Dally is such a lovely subject to photograph


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Very pretty! She looks almost as tiny as Jezebelle. ^-^


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

those flight pictures are so cool what setting was ur camera on to take those?


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Awww, the poofy pic is just too much cute! Even her little cheek patches are puffed out!

That second flight shot is a great one. And in the first one-- look at how it shows that her feathers are transparent; that is really neat.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

jojo
automatic setting with flash, but my camera automatically formats to close ups lol

this'll do
i love the fluffy cheeks


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

the poofy pic is cuteee 

its cool when he is flying >W<


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I love Dally, she's just so cute! She looks so graceful in these flight shots


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Those are great shots


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

oh my gosh the fluffy picture is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

These are super cute! Dally is super gorgeous, I love her pearls so much!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Woah! Awsome pictures of your bird!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I love looking at these! Dally makes photography a piece of cake. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow morla i think you need to resize your siggy as it far too big


----------

